# Yaroomba Golden double



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi Guys, Hit Yaroomba this morning about 6.30. Who do I find in the carpark? Red Greg, nice, a bit of company for the day. 
Easy launch, rig up, paddle, drift, paddle , drift. Slow old morning for a while, as the tide rose Greg started slaying the snapper, my plastic worked on a nice 55cm lipper but no snapper. No pickers around either, I was wondering whether my pillies would pull a bite at all when it all happened, spin rod goes off, that's no snapper, I start working on him when the overhead goes off, woohoo, all I could do was hold one while I slowly upped the drag on my tld to slow the other, he eased off so I worked the first one up, a nice 65cm Golden.
My first golden wohoo! fish stowed I pulled the overhead out and started to wind the next to slack line in, then the giant awoke, he was waiting on the bottom for me, Tru-turns well and truly embedded in that big blubbery mouth. I needed plenty of drag to lift him off the bottom, they pull hard those things. Other than jigging up 2 slimeys on a 6/o tru turn gang that was pretty much my morning.
Sorry, forgot to tell you about the wave I picked up over the bommie that deposited me right on the beach where my home made, busted arse, rusty wheels were waiting for me in the dunes or so I thought. Some bastard stole them. Thanks to Greg for coming and letting me use his trolley as well.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Didya lose another hat? 

Good fish Dave, and congrats to Greg on the snaps.


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes Sprocket the wave you got to the beach was a nice one, as for my first wave 300m out ,my AI rolled with me in it. Back on and the next wave all the way to the beach good day out fishing with you Dave. Boy the snapper like the zman sp.Bad luck about your cart


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> Didya lose another hat?


No Trev, that's my new favourite hat in the photo, unscathed.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Awesome stuff Dave. Those things go hard and that's a pretty good size for eating too.

Depending on the weekends forecast I might be free for a fish at some point. I'll keep ya posted.

Kev


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good fish there Davo' another fish i have not targeted from the yak and im sure they pull hard ,shame man leave some for Salti he seems to have lost the golden touch ,hopefully catch up for another session in about 4 weeks once ive rested the shoulder ............DIP or maybe North Straddie again what you fellas think?


----------



## geminiwraith (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice one guys. I was just near you on a stinky charter and we had 4 guys in a line down one side of the boat go down like dominoes to a school of the trevs.

"I'm on!"
"Me too!"
"Me three!"
"What the f*** is going on?? Me too!!!!"

:lol:


----------



## IsoBar (Nov 24, 2011)

Great fish Dave!

When do you plan to go out again? I thought about joining you guys up there sometime soon.

Cheers, Ido


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

> When do you plan to go out again? I thought about joining you guys up there sometime soon.


Hi Ido, keep in touch, will be heading out again as soon as weather/work permits.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

In my last post I said I rolled my hobie AI ,it was the hobie Adventure only ,and all my gear was put away All good fun cheers Greg


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Dave. Good to see you into some nice fish too Greg.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Nice pair a goldens.
Sounds like a great session.
Sweet work.
Wayne


----------



## FitzroyFisher (Mar 27, 2013)

such big golden trevally looks like a productive day!


----------

